# Tomcat 5.0.19: Listener und Reloadable



## meyersche (26. März 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe Apache 2.x und Tomcat 5.0.19 mittels mod_jk connected. Damit jeder User seine *.jsp und Servlets in seinem eigenen WWW-Verzeichnis entwickeln kann, habe ich unter CATALINA_HOME/conf/server.xml einen Listener erstellt:


```
<Listener className="org.apache.catalina.startup.UserConfig"
directoryName="www" homeBase="/home/staff/"
userClass="org.apache.catalina.startup.HomesUserDatabase" />
```

Somit kann ein user über z.B: www.hostname.de/~mya/servlet/TestServlet  sein Servlet ausführen. Das funktioniert perfekt, wenn das Servlet beim Hochfahren von Tomcat bereits im WEB-INF/classes - Ordner des Users liegt.

Wenn ich nun bei einem anderen User eine neue WEB-INF/classes/Servletname -Struktur erstelle (alle Ordner werden neu angelegt), muss ich Apache zuerst stoppen und neu starten, damit er das Servlet erkennt. Ich habe schon versucht, mit einem neuen <context>-Eintrag ein reloadable zu erzwingen, leider ohne Erfolg:


```
<DefaultContext reloadable="true" />
```

Wie muss ich vorgehen, damit ich Tomcat nicht mehr restarten muss?

Vielen Dank für alle hilfreichen Tipps..

Gruss
Meyersche (CH)


----------



## Scorpe (7. Oktober 2005)

würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------

